# botellón



## Embern

Hola! ¿Alguien sabe cómo se traduce "botellón" en inglés? Me refiero al "botellón" que los jóvenes hacen los fines de semana en la calle.

¡Gracias!


----------



## belén

Vamos a explicar un poco lo que significa a fin de que los angloparlantes tengan más pistas...

La práctica del botellón, que es relativamente nueva, consiste en comprar bebidas alcóholicas y juntarse en sitios concretos de la ciudad, parques, parkings de coches, plazas, se juntan muchísimos jóvenes y beben juntos antes de meterse en los bares y/o discotecas. Se puso de moda para ahorrar dinero, ya que sale mucho más barato comprar las botellas entre todos que irse a los bares de copas. 
En Madrid se prohibió su práctica hace un tiempo, pero aún así, la gente sigue haciéndolo. 

Incluso tiene su entrada en el wikipedia. Clic.


----------



## Lucy 2

Hola Embern: No encuentro ningún término para "botellón" y pensando, pensando se me ha ocurrido que esto no pasa en Inglaterra porque el clima es distinto y no favorece esta moda de comprar alcohol y beberlo en la calle! Quizás en EEUU, donde el clima es distinto. "Young people buy alcohol and drink it in the streets" es todo lo que puedo aportar por ahora. Sorry!


----------



## clipper

Hace demasiado frio en Inglaterra y tampoco tenemos la cultura de beber en la calle así. No creo que hay una traducción que te sirviría en BE, tndras que explicarlo.

Puede ser que existe algo en inglés americano ????

Parece que Lucy 2 y yo teniamos la misma idea a la vez !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## El Piter

Lo que yo he encontrado es "street drinking" y que parece ser que en Escocia tiene bastante aceptación.


----------



## Lucy 2

¡Qué frio en Escocia!! Claro que el alcohol calienta el cuerpo!


----------



## Embern

Creo que dejaré "street drinking", aunque muchas gracias a todos por las aportaciones!


----------



## cirrus

There's no way this would exist in the States.  Getting a drink is hard enough even if you are over 21, let alone drinking it outside which is a real no no in lots of States.  Even when you go to the offie you have to hide the booze in paper bags.  

In Peru they used to have lovely old 50s Greyhound buses which had been imported from the States.  They still had all the original signs in English warning you about not going out with booze and how various states could chop your head off for drinking if you got caught. This all felt a tad surreal as you drove along the Panamericana through the desert.


----------



## swift_precision

jaja.. de acuerdo con Cirrus. ..esta plática de "botellón" no existe para nada en US. Si se ve un ADULTO (mucho menos a un joven) bebiendo cerveza en la calle en plena vista va a recibir una multa o podría quedar detenido. Pero bueno, jovenes pueden beber cualquier cantidad de alcohol en parties privados.


----------



## reiner

For many years, in New York City, one could drink alcohol in public places so long as the open bottle remained in a brown paper bag.  The Giuliani administration did away with this fine local custom.


----------



## FrankElBueno

de acuerdo, q es bastante difícil para un joven tomar en un lugar público sin confrontaciones con la policia. Pero si hiciera falta poner una frase para botellón, diría 'brown-bagging it', como en el ejemplo de reiner todo el mundo comprenderá que quiere decir tomando alcohol en un lugar público. Por ejemplo, 'in the plaza dos de mayo we used to brown-bag it, although we didn´t need the bag. we just passed around the 60-cent box of don simon and were happy.'

de ninguna manera estoy en acuerdo con tales actividades.

ahora, se llama 'botellonero' a alguien q hace botellón?


----------



## tissi

Yo no he oído nunca "botellonero". Decimos "los del botellón".
Ej. _En ese parque se ponen los del botellón y lo dejan todo perdido._
(perdido=sucio, con basura tirada)
Saludos,
Tissi


----------



## DearPrudence

I know that there's no equivalent to 'el botellón' in English, since it doesn't exist in those cultures, but could *'drinking binge'* be a good translation, if you add something to explain that it happens in the street?
I learnt this word yesterday and when I was given the definition, it reminded of the botellón, except that it was not outside.
Waiting for natives to tell me if my idea is not completely stupid.


----------



## swift_precision

DearPrudence said:
			
		

> I know that there's no equivalent to 'el botellón' in English, since it doesn't exist in those cultures, but could *'drinking binge'* be a good translation, if you add something to explain that it happens in the street?
> I learnt this word yesterday and when I was given the definition, it reminded of the botellón, except that it was not outside.
> Waiting for natives to tell me if my idea is not completely stupid.


 

Nah, drinking binge has to do with drinking mass amounts of alcohol and not necessarily drinking it in the street.  For example, if someone goes on a "drinking binge" he/she continues to drink plenty of alcohol usually in succession.


----------



## gotitadeleche

FrankElBueno said:
			
		

> de acuerdo, q es bastante difícil para un joven tomar en un lugar público sin confrontaciones con la policia. Pero si hiciera falta poner una frase para botellón, diría 'brown-bagging it', como en el ejemplo de reiner todo el mundo comprenderá que quiere decir tomando alcohol en un lugar público. Por ejemplo, 'in the plaza dos de mayo we used to brown-bag it, although we didn´t need the bag. we just passed around the 60-cent box of don simon and were happy.'
> 
> de ninguna manera estoy en acuerdo con tales actividades.
> 
> ahora, se llama 'botellonero' a alguien q hace botellón?



Not everyone would understand "brown-bagging it" as public drinking. Without further context to clarify it, I would think you meant packing a sack lunch.


----------



## Misao

...curioso esto del botellón. Quisiera añadir una pregunta para todos los "no españoles", por decirlo de alguna manera. Parece ser que este hecho solo se da en España, pero ¿conocíais el resto de habitantes del planeta esta práctica española?

Courious...I would like to add a quesiton for all the "non-spanish", to say it. It seems that "el botellón" only happens in Spain, but did you hear of it before? 

Gracias/Thank you


----------



## Christian

Although banned in most communities, drinking on the street corner is a legal feature of New Orleans nightlife (a controversial local policy). As far as I know, even New Orleans doesn't have a good name for it.

Where I grew up, in New Jersey, drinking was one aspect of _"hanging (out) on the corner."_ Other aspects were "sounding" or "doing the dozens" (mutual insults for entertainment), acappella singing, fist-fighting, and genearally loafing around on hot summer nights. Cops cruised by but only stopped if they had to. 

We drank beer. The only people who drank wine were "winos," older men who imbibed from bottles in paper bags, and hustled you for small change. We looked down our noses at them (felt superior).

It's strange that American English doesn't have a name for hanging out, drinking on street corners.

Nowadays, the local drug dealers probably dont even permit it.


----------



## Txiri

The laws in the USA generally prohibit drinking in public (outside of a bar, restaurant, or private residence), and the police will arrest you, cite you, or fine you.


----------



## foxinsocks

The closest phrase that comes to mind that is roughly equivalent to botellón for me is 'park-party'. Not sure how universal this in other parts of the english speaking world, but when growing up in Toronto, this phrase generally meant procuring one's favourite alcoholic drinks and then meeting up with a large group of friends in a secluded but public space, often a public park. Because of the fact that it is illegal, it had to be secluded, but this was not hard in Toronto where inner city parks can be like mini forests! In cooler weather there was often a bonfire and someone would bring music too. The general aim was also to save money and to enjoy the fresh summer air.


----------



## Ilúvënis Tinúviel

Simposium ¿sirve?


----------



## blue-eyes

How about "street party" ???


----------



## Sofia29

Misao said:
			
		

> ...curioso esto del botellón. Quisiera añadir una pregunta para todos los "no españoles", por decirlo de alguna manera. Parece ser que este hecho solo se da en España, pero ¿conocíais el resto de habitantes del planeta esta práctica española?
> 
> Courious...I would like to add a quesiton for all the "non-spanish", to say it. It seems that "el botellón" only happens in Spain, but did you hear of it before?
> 
> Gracias/Thank you


 
Yo me fui unos meses de intercambio a España. Antes de ir, nunca había oído lo de los botellones. Me invitaron a uno en Valencia y ahí los conocí... Acá en Argentina también nos juntamos a tomar antes de salir (le decimos "pre-boliche", porque es antes de ir al boliche, o sea, a la discoteca), pero nos juntamos en casas de amigos, nunca en la calle.


----------



## picarol

I've seen _binge drinking_ in English newspapers based in Spain, such as _Majorca Daily Bulletin._
I hope it helps.


----------



## moirag

Misao said:
			
		

> ...curioso esto del botellón. Quisiera añadir una pregunta para todos los "no españoles", por decirlo de alguna manera. Parece ser que este hecho solo se da en España, pero ¿conocíais el resto de habitantes del planeta esta práctica española?
> 
> Courious...I would like to add a quesiton for all the "non-spanish", to say it. It seems that "el botellón" only happens in Spain, but did you hear of it before?
> 
> Gracias/Thank you


I know my reply is very late, but..... I used to live in Nuremberg in 1991-92, and the same thing used to happen there. At weekends young people would gather in the Albrecht-Dürer-Platz and drink. It's a cobbled square next to the old city gates.  There were police officers discreetly hanging around, presumably in case there was any sort of trouble. On Sunday mornings the square would be strewn with bottles, broken glass, etc, which was quickly cleaned up by the authorities. I never heard of any protests, which is probably only because I never read the local papers.
The situation seems very similar to here, in Toledo, where the places they choose are near historical tourist attractions and among other things, this is one complaint the locals make. It´s a long time ago, so I don't remember too well, but I think they did it all year round - and Germany's not renowned for its mild winters!


----------



## gwil_ir63

En Irlanda  el botellón = "bushing". 

eg.

I don't feel like going to a bar tonight, let's go bushing.


----------



## srw236

WELL.....This is very common in New York, of course, it depends where the people come from originally and what neighborhood you are in.

But in Washington Heights and Harlem you will defintely have people partying in the street and the police generally would not do anything to break it up...aunque sea ilegal.

I would translate this as Street Party, or even "block party" although that has rather more family-oriented connotations.

s.


--------
There's no way this would exist in the States.  Getting a drink is hard enough even if you are over 21, let alone drinking it outside which is a real no no in lots of States.  Even when you go to the offie you have to hide the booze in paper bags.  

In Peru they used to have lovely old 50s Greyhound buses which had been imported from the States.  They still had all the original signs in English warning you about not going out with booze and how various states could chop your head off for drinking if you got caught. This all felt a tad surreal as you drove along the Panamericana through the desert.[/QUOTE]


----------



## gotitadeleche

blue-eyes said:


> How about "street party" ???




That's what I was thinking.


----------



## estrella de mar

Sorry to join this discussion so late.
I think that *street party* could be a good option, although maybe it has more of a _fiesta_ feel - it's more acceptable, to celebrate something (for example, they had street parties in England when Charles and Diana got married in 1981).

I also disagree that we don't have _botellon_ in England - on the contrary I think it's very common among younger (pre-18) teens who can't afford to go to the pub. When I was a teenager many of my friends would often send the person who looked oldest to buy a bottle of cider from the off-licence and then hang around drinking it in groups. And this was definitely not uncommon.


----------



## Christian

A block party is the closing of a block, either in a city or suburb, so residents can gather to socialize. When done informally, by neighbors, there will be lots of beer. (But getting drunk in public is entirely unaccepable. We're still Puritans. The legal drinking age is 21.)

There's a funny line in the movie "Goal" about a "soccer" player from LA trying out for Newcastle United, the famous football club in England. He is 19, and concerned about ordering a drink in a pub.

"How old you you have to be?" he whispers to his English friend.

His friend looks at him like he was nuts and says, "11".

[Yes, it should be 'his friend looks at him as if he were nuts.' But, as usual,  it sounds too formal]


----------



## KBtoys09

Me parece que "botellón" es muy similar a una práctica americana, donde nos emborrachamos antes de meterse en un bar o discoteca.  Se llama "pre-gaming" en los EEUU


----------



## laerasmoose

gwil_ir63 said:


> En Irlanda el botellón = "bushing".
> 
> eg.
> 
> I don't feel like going to a bar tonight, let's go bushing.


 
Just reading this thread.. a late entrant to be commenting but I found it interesting.. I've never heard the expression 'bushing' but I would call it *'knacker drinking'*

I don't think it's unique to Spain though, they just have a better climate! I'm finding the various names for it throughout the world interesting!


----------



## ATERTICHNY

As aforementioned many times, to drink on the street would be illegal.  In many colleges, including my own, public drinking takes place in dorm rooms and residence halls.  Coming to spain, students our age compared our practices of drinking in semi-public places to what they called botellón.  We call it Pre-gaming.

Don't know if that helps.  It usually takes place before going out to a party or bar, hence the term pre-game.


----------



## kennedykf

De verdad, no tenemos algo como un botellón en EEUU. Algo un poco parecido sería "tailgating" - un grupo hace una pequeña fiesta alrededor del "tailgate" (la puerta del maletero). Tailgating empezó con los partidos de fútbol americano. No es lo mismo que un verdadero botellón, pero en EEUU, es prohibido beber alcohol en espacios públicos, y hace mucho frío en la mayoría del país.


----------



## Misao

kennedykf said:


> , pero en EEUU, está prohibido beber alcohol en espacios públicos, y hace mucho frío en la mayoría del país.



Yeap, it's the same here in Spain. Drinking in the street/park, whatever, is illegal now, but it is also true that most of the  times police do nothing against it. They usually go and check that nobody is getting into trouble. I've been drinking in front of a police station many times, and nothing happened to me!.
And yes, we have cold cities in Spain too, like where I live. It is really cold and nobody meets in a "botellón" in winter.

Cheers! 

Misao


----------



## nEGATIVE

This sort of stuff definately happens in England... we usually call it "binge drinking". Other helpful vocab: "two bang of cider": two litres of cider, generally consumed by one person.


----------



## espartero

Embern said:


> Hola! ¿Alguien sabe cómo se traduce "botellón" en inglés? Me refiero al "botellón" que los jóvenes hacen los fines de semana en la calle.
> 
> ¡Gracias!



Se dice "Big bottle" salio hace poco en un examen de selectividad.


----------



## juanit

en Northen Ireland la palabra es "swall", pero fuera de alli yo la he utilizado y la gente no la conoce


----------



## GataGitanilla

A esto se le llama "pre game" en la jerga Americana. Pero "pregaming" se puede hacer donde sea, no tiene que ser en la calle. La idea es la misma, beber para no gastar tanto dinero en los bares.


----------



## Thrym

En un examen de Inglés de Selectividad en Andalucía se le llamó "The Big Bottle"


----------



## rachc06

In American English, this is called pregaming.  Every college student in the US knows what a pregame is and participates in it almost every weekend before going out to the bars or to a party.


----------



## Bichillogirl

Estoy deacuerdo con espartero, se le llama "big bottle" a uno de los niños a los que les doy inglés como refuerzo le salió el martes en un examen para que hicieran una redacción sobre él, así que aquí por lo menos en España, lo traducimos así.
En Granada tenemos hasta un botellódromo, ayer sin ir mas lejos con la fiesta de la primavera hubo alrededor de 12000 personas, desde por la mañana hasta las tantas de la madrugada, y es una pena como dejan las calles después, además de que algunos amigos mios que han ido dicen que cuando llegan ciertas horas hay peleas, gente tirada por el suelo vomitando y hasta navajazos, en fin..... que os puedo decir :S


----------



## cnichols48

el concepto SI existe en ingles. aquí en los EEUU, decimos "pre-gaming"- pero en vez de beber en la calle, se bebe con amigos en un apartamento y despues, se sale a los bares. example: "Do you want to pre-game tonight?" "Yes, we're pre-gaming at Anglea's."


----------



## alfa-flash

Misao said:


> ...curioso esto del botellón. Quisiera añadir una pregunta para todos los "no españoles", por decirlo de alguna manera. Parece ser que este hecho solo se da en España, pero ¿conocíais el resto de habitantes del planeta esta práctica española?
> 
> Courious...I would like to add a quesiton for all the "non-spanish", to say it. It seems that "el botellón" only happens in Spain, but did you hear of it before?
> 
> Gracias/Thank you



Aca en Chile ( sudamerica ) , podria ser lo que aca se conoce como *la previa*
que consiste en beber antes de ir a un bar ( conocidos tambien como Pubs ) o una fiesta  particular . lo que suele hacerse o en un casa o en la plaza del barrio , un poco a escondidas.


----------



## Porteño

DearPrudence said:


> I know that there's no equivalent to 'el botellón' in English, since it doesn't exist in those cultures, but could *'drinking binge'* be a good translation, if you add something to explain that it happens in the street?
> I learnt this word yesterday and when I was given the definition, it reminded of the botellón, except that it was not outside.
> Waiting for natives to tell me if my idea is not completely stupid.



Way past the 'due-date', but the term in BE is '*binge drinking*'.


----------



## oli2012

"Binge drinking" is the term used a lot in the UK media, etc. to describe teenage drinking whether inside or out, and often it would be outside as they are too young to be in pubs, etc. I would definitely say it is the equivalent to botellon.


----------



## PeskyWesky

I don't agree that binge drinking is the correct term. Binge drinking is drinking a large amount in a short time, but you could be at home or in a club or whatever. Botellón is drinking in the street, maybe in huge amounts and may be not. Anything with party in the definition I'd rule out too. Sometimes it is a huge party, but much of the time it's a group of morose teenagers - no party atmosphere to be detected.
Also the climate may have been how this became such a big thing in Spain originally, but it's not reserved to just the summer months. I live in the comunidad de Madrid and people drink in the street/ parks etc in groups at any time of the year, and it gets seriously cold here. The deciding factor seems to be age - those who indulge are young, usually under 20.
I like the term street drinking or something along those lines


----------



## MauveUnit

> Se puso de moda para ahorrar dinero, ya que sale mucho más barato comprar las botellas entre todos que irse a los bares de copas.



Eso de ahorrar dinero me hace pensar en "Pre-Drinking" algo que es muy común en Canadá, sobre todo entre estudiantes de la universidad. Pre-drinking se caracteriza por comprar bebidas para beberlas en su dormitorio antes de salir. Así llegas al club/bar borracho y no tienes que comprar tantas bebidas allá en el club (que son mas caras). Eso debe de pasar en todas partes, no sólo en Canadá pero aquí decimos "Pre-Drinking".


----------



## Escott1

Esto es muy de España y no tenemos una palabra con el mismo sentido en inglés, por la falta de plazas, el clima, la cultura diferente con respecto al alcohol. En Escocia decimos "pre drinking" para quedar antes en un piso, la calle, lo que sea i.e. "want to come to my flat for pre-drinks before we head out?" y "drinking in the street" que los jóvenes hacen.... i.e. "There were a lot of teenagers drinking in the street/at the bus shelter/ in the park"  pero hay un matiz negativo en comparación con lo que he visto en Barcelona. Puede que estés borrachísimo antes de que vayas a una discoteca después de pre-drinking (de hecho, esto es la intención) mientras que lo que pasa en España parece más sociable, de bien rollo y no ocurre en la oscuridad, sino en una plaza llena de gente (nadie podría hacer esto en Escocia porque está prohibido beber en la calle).

En Londres ocurre algo similar en los parques cuando hace sol y todo el mundo va a los parques para quedar con amigos y beber algo. No hay una palabra, la gente simplemente dice "We're going to be in the park/common for a few drinks on Saturday if you're free" no se dice "we're having pre-drinks in the park" o "we're street drinking" esto suena mal.


----------



## Aviador

In Chile to drink alcohol on the street and other public spaces is not legal either. The equivalent term here is _hacer la previa_.


----------

